# Cannot detect palm [SOLVED]

## bumpert

Hi i try to detect my palm on my gentoo without succes

i follow these steps: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-pda.xml

but i can't find the palm

thx

----------

## adsmith

What model, and it is USB or serial?

For USB, the palm isn't detected by the computer unless the hotsync program is currently trying to connect from the Palm.

----------

## bumpert

Palm m505

Usb

i tried to run some program like coldsync but coldsync didn;t seems to find my palm even if i started the sync

thx for help

----------

## Nermal

you enabled the serial converter in the kernel and made sure the permissions are ok on /dev/usb/tts/1 and 0 ? (if you're using devfs)

----------

## bumpert

 *Nermal wrote:*   

> you enabled the serial converter in the kernel and made sure the permissions are ok on /dev/usb/tts/1 and 0 ? (if you're using devfs)

 

yes the serial converter is enabled

but i don't have /dev/usb/tts 

but i think i found the problem, i don't any usb on my pc so i added a pci card that give me two usb and for now only my palm is connecting on it (i bought this long time ago, but before i was using windows)

i'll try to find information on how make detecting my "pci card hub usb", but if you could help me that will be appreciate.. so seems to know linux more than me (i'm relatively a new user)

thx for help

----------

## Nermal

anything in dmesg about usb, and what does lspci give you ?  :Smile: 

----------

## bumpert

 *Nermal wrote:*   

> anything in dmesg about usb, and what does lspci give you ? 

 

here is my dmesg

```
SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 279416

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 69854

usb 5-8: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using address 9

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Apple     Model: iPod              Rev: 1.63

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sdb: Spinning up disk.......ready

SCSI device sdb: 39063024 512-byte hdwr sectors (20000 MB)

sdb: assuming Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host5/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 9

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1068968

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267242

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1068972

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267243

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1068976

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267244

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1068980

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267245

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1068984

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267246

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1068988

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267247

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1068992

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267248

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1068996

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267249

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069000

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267250

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069004

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267251

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069008

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267252

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069012

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267253

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069016

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267254

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069020

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267255

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069024

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267256

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069028

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267257

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069032

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267258

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069036

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267259

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069040

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267260

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069044

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267261

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069048

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267262

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069052

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267263

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069056

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267264

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069060

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267265

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069064

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267266

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069068

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267267

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069072

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267268

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069076

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267269

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069080

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267270

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069084

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267271

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069088

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267272

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1069092

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 267273

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431284

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357821

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431288

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357822

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431292

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357823

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431296

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357824

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431300

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357825

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431304

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357826

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431308

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357827

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431312

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357828

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431316

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357829

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431320

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357830

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431324

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357831

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431328

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357832

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431332

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357833

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431336

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357834

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431340

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357835

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431344

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357836

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431348

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357837

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431352

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357838

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431356

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357839

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431360

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357840

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431364

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357841

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431368

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357842

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431372

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357843

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431376

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357844

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431380

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357845

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431384

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357846

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431388

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357847

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431392

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357848

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431396

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357849

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431400

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357850

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431404

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357851

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431408

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357852

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1431412

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357853

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 4

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

input: USB HID v1.00 Gamepad [Ver 1.0 USB To RS232 Interface (V1.0) BaudRate 2400bps] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usb 5-8: USB disconnect, address 9

```

(by the way i think i have a bad sector error on my hdc how can i solved this?)

anbd here is my lspci

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB (ICH5) Serial ATA 150 Storage Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)

0000:02:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

0000:02:00.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

0000:02:00.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02)

0000:02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

0000:02:01.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 04)

0000:02:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
```

thx for help

----------

## adsmith

Here's a collection of ideas.  I'm not claiming that it will work if you follow this protocol, but it basically hits all the major things that can go wrong along the way:

-1) while the palm is trying to connect, run 

```
/usr/sbin/lsusb
```

to see if it's detected in the USB system.

0) run 

```
/sbin/lsmod | grep usb
```

You should get a line like 

```
usbserial              25640  1 visor
```

If not, run 

```
 /sbin/modprobe visor
```

If it says "Module visor not found," then you have to rebuild your kernel with visor(palm) and usbserial support.

1) pilot-link is easier to get working than coldsync, in my opinion: 

```
 emerge pilot-link
```

  I also suggest emerging jpilot, a nice palm desktop thingy.

2) in your favorite terminal, run 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

  Then connect palm to USB cable and press hotsync.   You should see it detected.  Run 

```
pilot-xfer -ls -p /dev/usb/tts/1
```

If all is okay, it should list all the files on your palm.  If not, it will timeout or complain about the port missing.

3) if you get this far, then link  

```
 ln -s /dev/usb/tts/1 /dev/pilot
```

.  You have to link while the palm is trying to hotsync!!!

If you are using devfs, instead of udev (i',m not sure about udev) edit /etc/devfsd.conf to add the lines

```
 

REGISTER        ^usb            PERMISSIONS     0.0     0777

REGISTER        ^usb/tts        PERMISSIONS     0.0     0777

```

and the restart devfsd by 

```
killall -HUP devfsd
```

  This allows non-root users to access this device.  You can even add a line which autostarts some sync program when the device is detected, e.g.:

```
REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1      EXECUTE       /bin/su YOU -c "/usr/bin/jpilot-sync
```

4) as your own user (no longer root, which all of the above was done as), hit hotsync on the palm, and run 

```
pilot-xfer -ls
```

... pray.

----------

## bumpert

ahaha man i think it's working, not completly i need to find how really sync cause it seems to only list my files... and need to make this working with jpiilot but here what i have when i press my hotsync button and perform pilot-xfer -ls

```
   No $PILOTPORT specified and no -p <port> given.

   Defaulting to '/dev/pilot'

   Listening to port: /dev/pilot

   Please press the HotSync button now... Connected

Reading list of databases in RAM...

HT-CTig

HST-CTig

HK-CTig

finger

Book-CTig

ORCache

AddressDB

Groceries Data

DatebookDB

MailDB

MemoDB

ConnectionMgrDB

NetworkDB

npadDB

PhoneRegistryDB

ToDoDB

DemoIm

OmniRemote

DES Library

MD Library

Keys-Gtkr

eReader Preferences

PDAMate

Adobe Reader

Booster

Chess Tiger

Keyring

eReader

Groceries

Graffiti

Remote

AddressCitiesDB

CitiesDB

CookieDB

AddressCompaniesDB

AddressCountriesDB

ORLib

psysLaunchDB

Graffiti ShortCuts

Graffiti_frFR

Unsaved Preferences

Net Prefs

System MIDI Sounds

Sons syst�me MIDI

Saved Preferences

AddressStatesDB

ct.ini

ct.tga

ctgui.ini

ct1.tga

AddressTitlesDB

VendorsDB

List complete. 52 files found.

pilot-xfer: option requires an argument -- s

   Sync, backup, install, delete and more from your Palm device.

   This is the swiss-army-knife of the entire pilot-link suite.

   Usage: pilot-xfer [-p port] [ -F|-O -I -q|-c ] command(s)

   Options:

     -p, --port <port>       Use device file <port> to communicate with Palm

     -h, --help              Display help information for pilot-xfer

     -v, --version           Display pilot-xfer version information

     -b, --backup <dir>      Back up your Palm to <dir>

     -u, --update <dir>      Update <dir> with newer Palm data

     -s, --sync <dir>        Same as -u above, but removes local files if

                             data is removed from your Palm

     -S, --novsf             Do NOT reset the SyncFlags when sync completes

     -r, --restore <dir>     Restore backupdir to your Palm

     -i, --install [db] ..   Install local prc, pdb, pqa files to your Palm

     -m, --merge [file] ..   Adds the records in <file> into the corresponding

                             Palm database

     -f, --fetch [db]        Retrieve [db] from your Palm

     -d, --delete [db]       Delete (permanently) [db] from your Palm

     -e, --exclude <file>    Exclude databases listed in <file> from being included

                             by -b, -s, or -u (See pilot-xfer(1) for more detail)

     -P, --Purge             Purge any deleted data that hasn't been cleaned up

                             by a sync

     -l, --list              List all application and 3rd party Palm data/apps

     -L, --List              List all data, internal and external on the Palm

     -a, --archive           Modifies -s to archive deleted files in specified

                             directory.

     -x, --exec              Execute a shell command for intermediate processing

     -t, --time              Sync the time on the Palm with the desktop time

     -F, --Flash             Modifies -b, -u, and -s, to back up non-OS db's

                             from Flash ROM

     -O, --Osflash           Modifies -b, -u, and -s, to back up OS db 's from

                             Flash ROM

     -I, --Illegal           Modifies -b, -u, and -s, to back up the 'illegal'

                             database Unsaved Preferences.prc (normally skipped,

                             per Palm's recommendation)

   The serial port used to connect to may be specified by the $PILOTPORT

   environment variable in your shell instead of the command line.  If it is

   not specified anywhere, it will default to /dev/pilot.

   Additionally, the baud rate to connect with may be specified by the

   $PILOTRATE environment variable.If not specified, it will default to

   a safe rate of 9600.

   Please use caution setting $PILOTRATE to higher values, as several types

   of workstations have problems with higher baud rates.  Always consult the

   man page(s) for additional usage of these options as well as details on

   the results of combining other parameters together.

```

i'll check to automate jpilot to like you said at

```
REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1      EXECUTE       /bin/su YOU -c "/usr/bin/jpilot
```

thx

----------

## bumpert

humm i forgot, i'll try with jpilot to find something, cause i had these message when i tried to sync

```
pi_bind Illegal seek Check your serial port and setting
```

i think i have to fix this before hotsync sync automaticaly when i press the hotsync button on my palm

thx

----------

## bumpert

oups ls is for list data

i will sync correctly if i put the good arguments, lol

only need to find what happen with jpilot now  :Smile: 

thx

----------

## bumpert

now the palm-xfer work for backing up my plam

and jpilot work too, don't know what change

now only have the automate jpilot that don't seems to work, where can i see if it have some error?

thx a lot man that make linux alot better for me  :Smile: 

----------

## Nermal

By the way, I doubt you have a bad sector on your hard disk.  I imagine hdc is your cd / dvd drive and its trying to read media that isn't there (ie: no cd / dvd in the drive)

----------

## bumpert

oh you have reason, lol, ouf... no i had problem read a cdrom yesterday

thx

do you have a hint on how can i see where is the problem with this line:

```
REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1      EXECUTE       /bin/su YOU -c "/usr/bin/jpilot
```

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## adsmith

Well, "YOU" should be your user name (in my case "abe"), not "YOU"  and you may want to run jpilot-sync instead of jpilot, in case you're not in X.  You also appear to be missing an end-quote.  Try this, literally (except for YOU):

```
REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1      EXECUTE       /bin/su YOU -c "/usr/bin/jpilot-sync -d "
```

----------

## bumpert

i followed the exact line by changing YOU by my username and that didn't seems to work...

thx

----------

## adsmith

hmm...

0) did you remember to do killall -HUP devfsd

1) can you run jpilot-sync manually, with this line commented-out?

2) does ~/.jpilot/jpilot.log say any errors?

----------

## bumpert

 *adsmith wrote:*   

> hmm...
> 
> 0) did you remember to do killall -HUP devfsd
> 
> 1) can you run jpilot-sync manually, with this line commented-out?
> ...

 

0) yes

1) i got these errors

```
Cannot open log file

SyncMAL: Unable to load preferences file syncmal.rc

Cannot open log file

PC ID is 0.

Cannot open log file

I generated a new PC ID.  It is 1848882292

pi_bind: No such file or directory

Cannot open log file

pi_bind No such file or directory

Cannot open log file

Check your serial port and settings

Cannot open log file

Exiting with status SYNC_ERROR_BIND

Cannot open log file

Finished

Error: connecting to serial port

```

but i can backup with JPIlot

2) nothing in it

thx

----------

## adsmith

Those errors suggest to me that it can't write to the directory its looking for (by default ~/.jpilot, I think)... are you  sure that exists and the backups are going there?

----------

## bumpert

the folder exist, and the backup is in this folder ~/.jpilot/backup when i backup with JPilot in gui mode

thx

----------

## adsmith

hmmph.. that's bizarre...

Hmm.. I'm clueless.. maybe ask the jpilot people? http://www.jpilot.org/

----------

## bumpert

ok thx a lot, i'll let the topic open if another people have any ideas

thx a lot man  :Smile: 

----------

## bumpert

nobody? ionly want to backup my palm automatically if i rpess the hotsync  :Smile: 

thx

----------

## bumpert

ok it's not a good problem, i was able to backup my plam so it's ok even if it's not automatically... thx, so i close the topic

i'm leaving this topic

thx

----------

